# Check out these rods



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know anything about them, but I thought some of ya'll might want to look

http://armbreakercustomrods.com/

open the page and then scroll down


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Nat (12/13/2009)*I don't know anything about them, but I thought some of ya'll might want to look
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are definitely purty


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

My wife would dig fishing with a hot pink custom rod.......not sure that she would want to spend big money on ostrich skin grips tho

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sikus1965#p/u/54/sN95gFOg7gw

youtube videos link

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sikus1965#p/u/14/Wf-6FBHleNs


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

how about the erotic pinup decals

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sikus1965#p/u/56/aADS_du_QNE

now were talking...................


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

damn look at this seeker custom rod......whoaaaa nelly

http://www.youtube.com/user/Sikus1965#p/u/31/z2Wzt8uNtH4


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

"armbraker" that's great....nice, thanks for the site. Im sure it will inspire/influencesome rod builders around....always good to see other peoples art wk.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

some of those are beautiful!!! but i guess im just simple...all that on your rod doesnt make it catch more fish...i just like a simple black rod and go fish!!


----------



## yakdiver (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm all for tasteful decoration, but those things look like a pimp's cane!


----------



## Yankeefisher56 (Dec 3, 2008)

That marbeling they do is insane but I dont know how functional alligator grips would be over time??


----------



## tom wicker (Oct 16, 2007)

I wonder where he gets his skins from? Mudhole has snake but that is about it


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Why does the Hot Pink rod show "Finest Fuji Guides" and then the movie at the bottom of the page say's "Stop the Whaling" and proceedes to say "boycott Japan, don't buy Fuji or anything else...."?????


----------

